# Best preservation methods for instant milk and steel cut oats



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

Scored big with instant dry milk and steel cut oats on sale at the local Giant (like Kroger)! For long term storage, would it be better to leave it sealed in original packaging or seal in Mylar bags?


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Mylar bags with O2 absorbers.

What's a good buy on S.C.O.?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Mylar bags be good, but ain't rodent proof. Mason jars can be vac sealed an them critters can't get inta them. Just becarefull cause they'll break. I store a fair amount a my dry goods in mason jars, plus ya can size it better. Don't need ta open a whole bag fer just a few servins.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*seal it up!*

My experience with powdered milk and oatmeal from the local grocery store is that in little time in the pantry they get full of bugs. I seal them in recycled jars (spagetti sauce, pickle, mayonaisse) or unused canning jars with oxygen absorbers. I don't have good experience with mylar either. It is so easy for mylar to get holes in it, I kinda find it a waste. I also use 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback! The containers are 30 oz and usually sell for $2.99, but these were on sale for $1.49! The bad news, these are my favorite organic oats and they are being discontinued by the store :-(. I'm going to store them in unused canning jars. Should I seal them in a foodsaver bag after I put them in the mason jars? OldCoot--is that what you meant by sealing them?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

21601mom said:


> Thanks for the feedback! The containers are 30 oz and usually sell for $2.99, but these were on sale for $1.49! The bad news, these are my favorite organic oats and they are being discontinued by the store :-(. I'm going to store them in unused canning jars. Should I seal them in a foodsaver bag after I put them in the mason jars? OldCoot--is that what you meant by sealing them?


Use the Foodsaver jar sealer to vacuum the air out of the jars.


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you Grimm! Have been looking at getting a Foodsaver, but now I need to go order one right now! I'm still fairly new to the long term food storage and I really appreciate each of you responding to my newbie questions.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

For instant milk and oats(flaked and steel cut) I put them in 5 gallon buckets sealed in ziplock bags(5 gallon sized Hefty) with O2 absorbers then hammer the lids on.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Ifin yer gonna order a foodsaver, besure ta get one with what they call a vacuum port. That be where ya can hook a mason jar sealer ta yer machine with a hose. What it do be pull a vacuum on the jar an sorta like dry cannin. It be a great way ta store dry stuff. Yall will have ta order the jar attachment, they make two, one fer regular mouth mason jars an one fer the wide mouth. I'd get em both.

Here be what they look like:


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

21601mom said:


> Thanks for the feedback! The containers are 30 oz and usually sell for $2.99, but these were on sale for $1.49! The bad news, these are my favorite organic oats and they are being discontinued by the store :-(. I'm going to store them in unused canning jars. Should I seal them in a foodsaver bag after I put them in the mason jars? OldCoot--is that what you meant by sealing them?


You can use an O2 absorber i the mason jars too.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Mylar bags with O2 absorbers, and in a plastic bucket or tote is my favorite method lately. I also look at cost. A gallon mylar bag is about 40 cents, and O2 absorber, about 15 cents. I can fit about 8 pounds of steel cut oats into a gallon mylar. Need a smaller container? Use 1/2 gallon bags. About 34 cents.

If stored in the bucket with a lid, you can fit 3 mylar bags, or 20 lbs of steel cut oats inside. With a lid on, no mouse is getting in. I'd be more worried about mason jars getting bounced around, holding the same amount. And the mason jars would cost about 50 times the price. 

Some things you have to use mason jars for, such as pressure canned meat and such. But, I'm always looking to stretch my money at the same time. I can buy more food this way.

Just a thought.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

Davarm said:


> For instant milk and oats(flaked and steel cut) I put them in 5 gallon buckets sealed in ziplock bags(5 gallon sized Hefty) with O2 absorbers then hammer the lids on.


no .... never ever use poly bags into a LTS food storage container .... either use a mylar bag or nothing at all ..... always a certified food grade bucket


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

IlliniWarrior said:


> no .... never ever use poly bags into a LTS food storage container .... either use a mylar bag or nothing at all ..... always a certified food grade bucket


yes....5 gallon ziplock bags.......


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&ref=pd_sl_3hk4tmeq9w_b

http://www.amazon.com/FoodSaver-T03...=1363378341&sr=8-3&keywords=jar+sealer+vacuum


----------

